# Laptop won't charge battery



## RTraw

My daughter has a Dell Inspiron 600m (so do I) and it won't recharge her battery. We keep swapping her battery and mine so that my laptop can recharge her battery. Any idea what I need to look at or why?


----------



## newbie56k

i have a dell 600m, and it happened to me too...

i tried this method and it worked for a while and then happens again:
i took out the battery and tried powering it up.. and then left it plugged in for a while and tried later. it worked for a while and then happened again (within a few hours). Another method that worked for like 5 minutes was putting int he power cord in the back 'very very very slowly' when windows is all loaded.

~ if you ever got your problem solved tell me a solution too.


----------



## JohnWill

If putting the power cord in the back 'very very very slowly' changed things, you probably have a defective power jack, and you REALLY should get that fixed!


----------



## griffinspc

If it's still under warranty, get a new battery. If not check the sites like price watch for one and finally check Craig's list or eBay for one. Doing a Google search all the reviews seem to be from 2007 so i assume it's a relatively new model and should be under warranty. Also have you checked the battery recall list?


----------



## zesr

i had also the same problem, my DELL INSPIRON 600m battery does not charge. The battery indicator flashes red. I found out that my battery is one of the product recalled so I purchased new one from Dell. I got it last week, installed it but I still had the same problem. My laptop still run with AC so I don't think there's a problem with the charger. Any idea why?


----------



## JohnWill

There obviously IS a problem internally, since it's not the battery...


----------



## wackydeejay

Yes, I agree there is a problem internally. It is more than likely the DC power jack in the laptop. If it's not giving you a good connection, it won't allow the laptop to charge the battery. Try taking the battery out and powering the computer only through the power adapter. If you don't get any power or the power shuts on and off when you wiggle the power plug, you've just diagnosed the problem as a broken or loose power jack.


----------



## Cookiegal

wackydeejay said:


> Yes, I agree there is a problem internally. It is more than likely the DC power jack in the laptop. If it's not giving you a good connection, it won't allow the laptop to charge the battery. Try taking the battery out and powering the computer only through the power adapter. If you don't get any power or the power shuts on and off when you wiggle the power plug, you've just diagnosed the problem as a broken or loose power jack.


I've edited your self-promotion out of all of your posts. We are not here for you to drum up business. You are welcome to put a link to your site in your signature but anything else constitutes spam/advertising.


----------



## wackydeejay

Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## tlordame

4 things I can think of:

bad port receplicator on motherboard (that'd suck!)

Bad charging port (almost as bad)

Bad battery (not too likely cuz you can charge it in yours)

Defective power cord (That happened to me once. The thing charged when I got a new cord.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cookiegal

wackydeejay said:


> Fair enough. Thanks.


Thank you for understanding.


----------

